# Black Christmas



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Anyone going to see this movie? It looks really good from the previews I saw last night on Sportscenter, I haven't been to the theater since School of Rock and I hate theaters was a passion, but Black Christmas looks good enough for me to want to waste $15 on it.

I guess it's a remake of a movie from the '70s, anyone see the original?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The original 1974 flick is on HDNet Movies this month, Steve --take a look here: www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=72896


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Awesome thanks Nick, I should have read that first 

Just set a timer right now for it. Can't wait to see it


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

I also want to see this movie 



looks good


----------

